# Favorite Rally and Obedience Judges



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I just joined a wonderful FB group that has reviews for rally and obedience judges (I see some PF members there including Catherine and CharismaticMillie). It is such an awesome resource! As a poodle person, who are your favorite judges, and why? 

In my beginning rally career, mine are:

Curt Curtis - very chill, fair, easy courses, light pencil
Karla Curtis - wants you to succeed, easy courses, fair
Carolyn Wray - friendly, good sense of humor, fair, a little challenging
Judith Brown - very warm, kind, fair, wonderful first rally experience


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh yes that is a good group! It is one of the few FB things i pay decent attention to.


Karen Wrey: very nice and friendly, great to steward for and to show to, judged at rally nationals 2014, she has dobes so her courses flow well for all dogs but especially large ones


James Ham: funny, fun, good to steward for and show to, gave an especially nice briefing for beginner novice in Binghamton last month, also nice feedback after pinning the class


Robert and Catherine Knight: both very nice consistent scoring and knowledgeable; learned a lot from stewarding for him at 2014 NOC


Diane Stout and Larry Wilson: they both have standard poodles, need I say more


Carol Mett (and before he passed her husband Jon): she is a genteel classy lady who is very professional and fair


I am sure I will come up with other names along the way. Fortunately my list of people who I am always happy to see as judges is much longer than the ones who I would never show to again. For that list you need to PM me.


----------

